# Google Chrome



## JamesC (8 Sep 2008)

Decided to give Google's new Chrome browser a whirl and am extremely impressed with it. Still in beta so has a few things to iron out but IMHO it is the way to go with it's simplicity. I now use it all the time.

Have used a few browsers in my time and so far this is the one I like most. Started of using Netscape while it was still in beta stage and kept with it until it became far too bloated. By this time Microsoft had released Internet Explorer after doing a massive U-turn on their view that there was no future in the internet. Have mainly stuck with IE since then, but have tried Opera and Firefox but never really got on with them.

Anybody else used Chrome and what do you think of it?

James


----------



## Garuf (8 Sep 2008)

I've used it but went back to firefox pretty swiftly, the stripped down nature of chrome really didn't agree with the way I surf. 
It looks nice, shame it doesn't work as well as it looks.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (8 Sep 2008)

Chrome is based on WebKit which is the platform that Safari uses.. This is very hard to code for as it really has quite a mind of its own when processing some style sheet properties and some scripting as well.. as we've known for quite along time with Safari!

Until they come in line with the rest of the web world I wont use it, or advise any of my students to use it either.. will see how it goes, hopefully with Google's redevelopment weight behind it it might get sorted out, but seeing as Apple couldn't sort it out its highly unlikely it'll be any time soon!


----------



## JamesC (8 Sep 2008)

Must admit I have noticed a problem with CSS. What I do love is it's simplicity and the home page feature is great.

James


----------



## bugs (8 Sep 2008)

The only problem I've encountered with Chrome and stylesheets is fonts on some sites (very few). Same with Safari - mostly sorted IMO some time ago. Never had a problem coding sites to work on Safari.

Chrome is great IMO, although I like Firefox too. IE (like most MS software) trys to hard to be everything to everyone which doesn't really work for me - I much prefer more nuts n' bolts software.

Remains to be seen if it survives the test of time for me.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Sep 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I've used it but went back to firefox pretty swiftly, the stripped down nature of chrome really didn't agree with the way I surf.
> It looks nice, shame it doesn't work as well as it looks.


Same here, I will stick to Firefox


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Sep 2008)

Safari for me folks, i'll have a look at the chrome mac version but safari will take some beating IMO.


----------



## PM (9 Sep 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Safari for me folks, i'll have a look at the chrome mac version but safari will take some beating IMO.



SAFARI FOREVER! lol


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Sep 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its exactly the same engine that runs both Chrome and Safari anyway.. its just different in the jangly bits.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Sep 2008)

I've given Chrome a quick blast and it seems nice enough.  I was worried about a clause in Googles T&C's which staked claim to anything "created" (uploaded) through chrome.  It now appears they were being lazy and had copy/pasted the T&C's from another bit of google software.  They're now striking the dodgy clause thankfully:

http://valleywag.com/5045054/google-bac ... ght-clause


----------



## oldwhitewood (11 Sep 2008)

I haven't downloaded it yet, I use a Mac so I'm not sure what it runs like on the Mac. If it's anything like gmail it will be in beta for the next 5 years! I have kinda thrown my lot in with google though, using gmail as my main email address for everything after leaving pipex. I think gmail is good, I like the idea of using imap mail and accessing it from anywhere, it has really improved things for me if I'm honest. But the front end of gmail just seems ugly to me, I miss folders. 

In terms of browsers I use safari now I have a Mac, in the past I was a firefox user on the PC which I found to be really good. The main advantages it had over IE were tabs, which now I realise I couldn't live without. I'm not sure how far they can take browser technology now.


----------



## JamesC (11 Sep 2008)

Until now I've used Internet Explorer mainly because there is very little at the top in the way of toolbars, etc. As I use a widescreen I like to have as little space used up at the top as possible, but Firefox just has too much for me. This is where Chrome excels and one of the reasons I like it so much. It also launches each tab in a new application so one dodgy website can't bring the whole browser down. Incognito mode is also quite a neat feature.

*Firefox suffers as Chrome soars *
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/223206/chrome-off-to-a-flyer-at-the-expense-of-firefox.html

James


----------



## oldwhitewood (11 Sep 2008)

James I have probably said this before but I really like your planted tank website. :thumbs up:


----------



## JamesC (11 Sep 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> James I have probably said this before but I really like your planted tank website. :thumbs up:


Many thanks for the compliments. Need to update it a bit with some nice new photo's when I get a mo

James


----------



## John Starkey (11 Sep 2008)

Hi All,  i would just like to say you have all totally LOST ME   :?  :?  :?    ,regards john


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Sep 2008)

On the subject of Safari (which I currently use) is there anyway you can have the bookmarks in the pull down list like IE and Firefox rather than opening the "show bookmarks" option.

Also Is there a way of getting the little icon next to the link rather than the blue circle next to them all?

Other than that very impressed since I started using it.  Most definately is Ferrari speed compared to IE and Firefox.

AC


----------



## GreenNeedle (26 Oct 2008)

After singing the praises of Safari since I started using it 2 months ago.  It came to earth with a big bang this week and was instantly uninstalled.

Didn't like the bookmarks layout too much but that didn't bother me.  When it wanted to update thats OK.  When it gives you the option not to install itunes and quicktime updates I clicked it.  Finishes and then restarts and so it continues and continues.  I don't want to download 75Mb of program and if they can't let me click no and not have it without trying again and again then off it goes.

Installed Google Chrome and 'boy' george James you are right.  Its even faster than Safari was.  simple in the typeface but so what.  Its superfast, super user friendly (apart from it wont let me download macromedia flash player at the mo.  Very impresses.  Hopefully they wont have 'forced' updates like Safari had.

AC


----------

